# Need advice on first rebuildable tank



## MrPresident (16/7/16)

Hi guys

I've got the Reuleaux RX 200 and thinking of getting a new tank... having said that, why not try out a rebuildable tank? Problem is I wouldn't know where to start ... advice/suggestions please? 

Sent from my SM-G928C using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB (16/7/16)

Are you a lung hitter or mouth-to-lung? Is flavour or clouds more important to you? Do you prefer single or multiple coils?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrPresident (16/7/16)

Haha I'm definitely a noob.. gotta get in touch with the lingo. I would say mouth to lung and also like a balance between cloud and flavour. Not sure which coil type I'd prefer.. thanks a mill RichJB

Sent from my SM-G928C using Tapatalk


----------



## Filip (16/7/16)

The new serpent mini is really nice single coil mouth to lung or lung. Really easy to build just watch a few videos on youtube to get the wicking right. No leaks nice and small as well.
Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## RichJB (16/7/16)

It's important to know these things because your preferences will automatically eliminate some tanks and favour others. If you prefer mouth-to-lung, that is significant as there aren't many ideal MTL tanks currently.

I like MTL sometimes, direct lung with a somewhat restrictive draw the rest of the time. I don't have much experience with different tanks but I did buy one which is generally considered by reviewers to be among the best MTL tanks currently: the Merlin by Augvape.What I liked about this tank:

1) It comes with an insert which reduces the bottom airflow to the coil substantially for MTL. Or can be removed if you prefer direct lung hits.
2) It is a Velocity deck but the posts are moved to the edge of the deck rather than being in the centre. As a n00b coil builder, I wanted as much deck space as possible to work with, and this design gives loads of deck space. It can take massive coils and accommodates Notch coils with ease.
3) Although it's a 23mm tank, it does fit on my Pico. Just.
4) Build quality is very good.
5) Unlike many tanks which are designed for dual coil but with single coil capability added as an afterthought, this one was designed for single coil but with dual coil capability (vertically stacked, urgh) as an afterthought. I like single coils so that works for me. I would never put a dual coil in this tank.
6) Ample tank capacity of 4ml with very easy top filling and juice flow control.

I've found the tank easy to use and build on. I got the wicking wrong first time which caused leakage but my second attempt was successful. Flavour is very good and cloud production is acceptable. Flavour-wise, I rank it very close to the Avocado 24 which I have. As the Avo is a renowned flavour tank, this is a good thing.

Cons would include:

1) No commercial coils are available for it. So if the coils and wicking you install don't work well, you have no fall-back option. A commercial tank with a rebuildable RBA deck might be a safer option in this regard.
2) If you decide that single coil isn't for you, this tank doesn't offer dual coil capability in anything other than theory. So you'd be better off with something that has genuine single/dual capability, such as an Avocado or Griffin 25. Although those aren't really rated as MTL tanks.
3) It's not a cloud-chasing, big lung-hitting tank. Not a con for me, but would be for many.

It's not one of the most popular or best-selling tanks but reviews have been consistently good. Daniel from DJLsb ranked it his current favourite single coil tank, and Vaping with Vic who is a MTL maven ranked it one of his favourite MTL tanks. For balance, Northern Fog and Xhale Vaping were generally favourable but had some issues.

Tank performance is a very subjective thing. My experience has been good although, as I say, my experience with tanks is limited. My only other tanks are an Avo24 and a Melo 2. I'm sure others will give you good recommendations based on their experience.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/7/16)

A tank to consider is the new Lemo 3 because it's an RTA and if building doesn't work for you it has a changeable base which allows you to use commercial coils (and coils are included)... and the real prize is it takes the awesome 0.6ΩVaporesso cCell coils.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## MrPresident (16/7/16)

Filip said:


> The new serpent mini is really nice single coil mouth to lung or lung. Really easy to build just watch a few videos on youtube to get the wicking right. No leaks nice and small as well.
> Enjoy


Thanks Filip.. appreciate the insight 

Sent from my SM-G928C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrPresident (16/7/16)

RichJB said:


> It's important to know these things because your preferences will automatically eliminate some tanks and favour others. If you prefer mouth-to-lung, that is significant as there aren't many ideal MTL tanks currently.
> 
> I like MTL sometimes, direct lung with a somewhat restrictive draw the rest of the time. I don't have much experience with different tanks but I did buy one which is generally considered by reviewers to be among the best MTL tanks currently: the Merlin by Augvape.What I liked about this tank:
> 
> ...


Thanks RichJB ... I think I'm getting to understand the basics a bit better thanks to you ... what's the difference between single and double coils? 

Sent from my SM-G928C using Tapatalk


----------



## MrPresident (16/7/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> A tank to consider the the new Lemo 3 because it's an RTA and if building doesn't work for you it has a changeable base which allows you to use commercial coils (and coils are included)... and the real prize is it takes the awesome 0.6ΩVaporesso cCell coils.
> View attachment 60921
> View attachment 60922


Awesome I like the idea of it being interchangeable... what's the price on it? Nice device you got there Rob... what is it? 

Sent from my SM-G928C using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB (16/7/16)

MrPresident said:


> Thanks RichJB ... I think I'm getting to understand the basics a bit better thanks to you ... what's the difference between single and double coils?



Dual coils will tend to produce more/denser vapour, which many vapers prefer. That is achieved at the cost of more battery power to heat the coils, more juice consumption and more work to change the coils and wicks. 

It depends on the sensory experience you're after. I was a moderate smoker, smoking no more than 15 a day at the peak of my habit. I've become a moderate vaper too, vaping only 5-6ml of juice a day. So single coil is satisfying enough for me. It might not work for you, though.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## MrPresident (16/7/16)

RichJB said:


> Dual coils will tend to produce more/denser vapour, which many vapers prefer. That is achieved at the cost of more battery power to heat the coils, more juice consumption and more work to change the coils and wicks.
> 
> It depends on the sensory experience you're after. I was a moderate smoker, smoking no more than 15 a day at the peak of my habit. I've become a moderate vaper too, vaping only 5-6ml of juice a day. So single coil is satisfying enough for me. It might not work for you, though.


I would say I'm also a moderate smoker.. I'm keen on trying the Merlin or Lemo 3.. haven't made a decision yet. Thanks RichJB you've been a great help. 

Sent from my SM-G928C using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/7/16)

MrPresident said:


> Awesome I like the idea of it being interchangeable... what's the price on it? Nice device you got there Rob... what is it?



R595 - Lemo 3 - http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/new-lemo-iii-rta-subtank-combo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (16/7/16)

My pleasure, MrPresident. Although be sure that you want to build your own coils before trying the Merlin. If you're not in a rush for a tank, I'd also wait until some others weigh in with their experiences. They may have other suggestions which take your fancy. I'm very picky about what I buy and spend ages reading up and watching video reviews to weigh up the pros and cons. As a result, I've never been disappointed with my purchases and have never sold any of my vape gear. A bit of extra research time is well worth it imo.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrPresident (16/7/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> R595 - Lemo 3 - http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/new-lemo-iii-rta-subtank-combo


Thanks Rob! Much appreciated!

Sent from my SM-G928C using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (18/7/16)

RichJB said:


> It's important to know these things because your preferences will automatically eliminate some tanks and favour others. If you prefer mouth-to-lung, that is significant as there aren't many ideal MTL tanks currently.
> 
> I like MTL sometimes, direct lung with a somewhat restrictive draw the rest of the time. I don't have much experience with different tanks but I did buy one which is generally considered by reviewers to be among the best MTL tanks currently: the Merlin by Augvape.What I liked about this tank:
> 
> ...



Thanks for the informative post and the headsup on th Merlin @RichJB 
Sounds like my kind of tank 
Not easy to find a good MTL rebuildable

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Caveman (18/7/16)

Maybe have a look at the Kayfun V3 mini if you like MTL, it can easily be used for a nice restrictive lung draw as well. The flavor for me is great and I found it super easy to build on. A bit small perhaps, but easy nonetheless. 

Will look a bit odd on your RX200 though.. It looks great on my Pico but does look a tad strange on my IStick.. 

Definitely worth a look though. Really easy to build, really easy to wick and flavor and clouds are great

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (18/7/16)

Thanks, Silver. One of the tanks which Vaping with Vic references in his Merlin review is the SXK Corolla. It seems to be a mini Genesis style very similar to the Avo but specifically designed for MTL. That tank really appeals to me for MTL but sadly no SA vendors brought it in. 

I use my Avo as a somewhat restrictive lung hit tank, a role in which it excels. A single coil true MTL variant would be ace. As Vic points out, only 2ml juice capacity is a con but there is no reason why SXK couldn't extend the tank to at least 4ml and then maybe improve the posts a bit too. I'd buy a tank like that in a heartbeat.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## MrPresident (4/8/16)

Hi guys... so I've ordered the Merlin Augvape and eagerly awaiting the arrival of my items. I've also order me the LTQ Japanese Cotton for wicking and Demon Killer Kanthal A1 Fused heating wire for the coils. 

Now that everything is on its way, I've been prepping for building coils and wicking. Watching as many videos as possible so I've got the basic idea on what I need to do. However I'd really appreciate some pointers. Looking forward to your responses.

Sent from my SM-G928C using Tapatalk


----------



## Byakko (7/8/16)

I learnt everything off of YouTube or from fellow vapers in my group of friends as well as on here.Your local vape shop can help with any issues you run into too.Have fun and be patient,that's my vape mantra 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (7/8/16)

my first 2 months ago was the limitless rdta. it was easy to build on and the flavour was good with adjustable airflow and is a top filler.

that was pretty much the only tank i have tried and moved onto drippers which is more my style due to the enhanced flavour profile imho.

the videos help alot...watched couple of videos and then hit my vape shop for the final masterclass

a must is steam engine website that will help with how many wraps for requires reistance and ultimately there are free android apps to also help with this

i find building so much fun compared to popping in a store bought coil. last bit of advice...goosld quality wicking material - you dont want to skip on this as it is the soul of the coil..a good build can be destroyed with kak cotton

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (7/8/16)

btw good advice by @RichJB regarding fallback plan...i carry a std tank with coil incase something malfunctions during the day

Reactions: Like 1


----------

